# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تکمیل ظرفیت !

## kn.pk

سلام 
من یک سوال داشتم . بنده در یک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی نمره قبولی گرفتم ولی قبولی اصلیم در یک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی دیگر بوده .
حالا که خواستم برم به این دانشگاه گفتن از اونجایی که جای دیگه قبول شدی باید منتظر بمونی تا تکمیل ظرفیت اعلام بشه بعد بیای ثبت نام کنی . 

تکمیل ظرفیت کاردانی فنی حرفه ای معمولا چه زمانی اعلام میشه ؟ 
آیا اگه منتظر بمونم از نظر درسی زیاد عقب نمی مونم ؟

----------


## kn.pk

کسی نیست ؟

----------


## zia

تو رو خدا هرکس میدونه جواب بده ، امسال تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد داریم ؟ زمان ؟ 
و اینکه ایا سال های گذشته هم دانشگاه آزاد ذخیره گرفته بود ؟

----------


## Alirh

> تو رو خدا هرکس میدونه جواب بده ، امسال تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد داریم ؟ زمان ؟ 
> و اینکه ایا سال های گذشته هم دانشگاه آزاد ذخیره گرفته بود ؟


جواب همه سوالات بله است
زمان از شنبه هفته آینده اعلام میشه
دلت رو به تکمیل ظرفیت اصلا خوش نکن (مخصوصا مهرماه اش)
حتی تراز ها نسبت به شهریور بالاتر هم میره
چون حتی اونایی که الان هم دانشگاه هستن به امید یه جای بهتر رفتن میان دوباره انتخاب رشته می کنن

----------

